# petsmart



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i couldnt help but notice when i was in petsmart today, they had quite a selection of fish mislabeled. they have a nice system up there of labeling right on the tank the fishes max size and tank requirments. well, almost nice. unless red belly pacus require 30+ gallons for life, and green terrors and red devils require 20+ gallons. 
even a black ghost knife maxes out at 12 inches, and a common pleco will do just fine in a 20 gallon tank.








most of their fish are actually acurate, but for such a huge retail petstore giant, youd think their crack team of marketing people would NOT provide false information. especially on a fish like a pacu that within its first year of life will grow far more massive than a 30 gallon should hold. i wonder how many people complain if any. 
i had to bite my tongue to keep from being "that asshole customer" and asking what the heck they were smoking posting all this stuff.
in anycase, the jack dempsey i picked up, the kid took almost 10 full minutes to net him. he was in a school of about 15 and i told him to net whatever one he could snag first. 
so obviously they dont hire the best and brightest. its just frustrating cause i remember when i worked a few aquarium shops in my earlier days i would know what i was talking about, and if i didnt id either refer to someone who did, or just say I DONT KNOW lol
urgh, thats all. just felt like bitching for a little.
i actually have great respect to petsmart otherwise. they have really clean tanks up there and pretty cheap prices. but a few mislabeled fish really can be a disaster for someone whose ignorant about what their buying

oh and channel cats only grow to 10 inches


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG...I go through this at least once a month. It is very frustrating. I have bought so many things and had to restructure my tanks because the info I recieved at the pet store "petsmart", superpet and even walmart give the wrong info. The problem is that they get so many types of fish in but the education proccess that goes with the product is never enforced. I mean, if you when to buy a new car the salesman would give you all the details of owning a car like that even a history stat and resale. 
I am now the asshole customer...lol. I even go as far as taking pics of the fish befor I buy it and show it on here then make a decision....They yell at me and tell me I can,t but I just give the bitch look and continue...lol. I don't trust them. And the manager always seems to be "ON LUNCH"...rrrr. oh well, I have vented now thanks for listening...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

the thing is the manager is a business man, he wouldnt help you any more than any employee. and its not even comparable to your car anaolgy. i mean, im just complaining of the max size information. i dont need to know compatibility and diet and lifespan and who the parents were. all i need to know is how large the fish will get so i can house it. 
fortunately i only own what i know. i never buy a fish unless i have a knowledge of it. and i never trust a pet shop owner for advice even though some do know their stuff. 
heck, even shop at a place with some literature. ive dont that before. if i didnt know what the fish was i was interested in, i picked up a few books they had an read about it right there instead of asking shanaynay about it. 
bleh, whatever. i guess in this age of internet no one really has an excuse to be blind sided like that.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thing is... posting the truth won't sell the fish.


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

true, but its like killing our hobbie, and like a puppy mill where they don't care....that sucks. "assholes" and, anyone who would care for the the fish will care...so there

!!!!!!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Thing is... posting the truth won't sell the fish.


which is why i made that point about talking to the manager being pointless.
in my opinion posting the truth will sell reputation which will sell itself. but i cant put much of an argument up about it since theyre probably the most profitable pet shop in the nation.


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

agreed


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

sassyV said:


> true, but its like killing our hobbie, and like a puppy mill where they don't care....that sucks. "assholes" and, anyone who would care for the the fish will care...so there
> 
> !!!!!!


A place like Pet Smart doesn't cater to hardcore hobbyists. Not even casuals. They cater to the random family with whatever size fish tank who will continue to buy replacement fish. That's what they're gunning for, in the end.

Also, why should it be Pet Smarts job to tell you everything 100% truthfully? Does a used car sales person tell the entire truth all the time about the vehicles he's selling? No. Otherwise far fewer would get sold... But it's up to you to do the research in that case. And in the case with fish.

Stupid people will continue to make stupid decisions no matter what.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Mettle said:


> true, but its like killing our hobbie, and like a puppy mill where they don't care....that sucks. "assholes" and, anyone who would care for the the fish will care...so there
> 
> !!!!!!


A place like Pet Smart doesn't cater to hardcore hobbyists. Not even casuals. They cater to the random family with whatever size fish tank who will continue to buy replacement fish. That's what they're gunning for, in the end.

Also, why should it be Pet Smarts job to tell you everything 100% truthfully? Does a used car sales person tell the entire truth all the time about the vehicles he's selling? No. Otherwise far fewer would get sold... But it's up to you to do the research in that case. And in the case with fish.

Stupid people will continue to make stupid decisions no matter what.
[/quote]

god i hate when your right mettle


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

nattereri2000 said:


> true, but its like killing our hobbie, and like a puppy mill where they don't care....that sucks. "assholes" and, anyone who would care for the the fish will care...so there
> 
> !!!!!!


A place like Pet Smart doesn't cater to hardcore hobbyists. Not even casuals. They cater to the random family with whatever size fish tank who will continue to buy replacement fish. That's what they're gunning for, in the end.

Also, why should it be Pet Smarts job to tell you everything 100% truthfully? Does a used car sales person tell the entire truth all the time about the vehicles he's selling? No. Otherwise far fewer would get sold... But it's up to you to do the research in that case. And in the case with fish.

Stupid people will continue to make stupid decisions no matter what.
[/quote]

god i hate when your right mettle








[/quote]

Generally I like being right.









Unfortunately not in cases like this.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

What can you expect from someone who's being paid minimum wage? Pay better you get better employees...but big business chains like that don't look at it that way.

Also, making a scene in the store will do nothing but make you look nutty. They can do nothing at the store level. If you want to post a complaint that will actually get heard by someone that can do something (even though they probably won't unless it gets leaked into bad press and publicity), get a petition together and deal with corporate.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

nattereri2000 said:


> i couldnt help but notice when i was in petsmart today, they had quite a selection of fish mislabeled. they have a nice system up there of labeling right on the tank the fishes max size and tank requirments. well, almost nice. unless red belly pacus require 30+ gallons for life, and green terrors and red devils require 20+ gallons.
> even a black ghost knife maxes out at 12 inches, and a common pleco will do just fine in a 20 gallon tank.
> 
> 
> ...


dude, who F***'n cares...get ur fish and be out...theres alot of other stuff in the world that need to be addressed than ur stupid little fish store fustration...U cant expect everyone to do the right thing all the time...

+ if u care soo much to come here and post somthing about how bad that store is...it seems like u care ALOT about how they put the info about their fish...so do them a favor, write it all down on a piece of paper...or note cards, with all the info for ALL the fish they have, get EVERYTHING correct and give it to them...come back here, post about that, and ill send u a huge cookie in the mail within a week.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

dracofish said:


> What can you expect from someone who's being paid minimum wage? Pay better you get better employees...but big business chains like that don't look at it that way.
> 
> Also, making a scene in the store will do nothing but make you look nutty. They can do nothing at the store level. If you want to post a complaint that will actually get heard by someone that can do something (even though they probably won't unless it gets leaked into bad press and publicity), get a petition together and deal with corporate.


lol pretty sure im not getting a petition together for this haha
im not THAT upset

better be a huge ass cooke dawgz


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

itll be a HUUUUUUUUGE COOKIE


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> itll be a HUUUUUUUUGE COOKIE


are you comming on to me? i get their wierdest sense your not talking about an actual cookie anymore


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

no im not gay...so those comments were NOn **** lol.......


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

I wanna cookie


----------

